# LOWEST COST BOAT INSURANCE?



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a little stickershock from Allstate today. $2,742.00 yearly premium for $300,000 liability, and $40,000 boat value.

More than my truck insurance!

Anybody know who generally has the lowest rates?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

clay try your homeowners insurance carrier...we got discounts to use the same for multiple things....have 30k and 250k insured for $380.00 a year.....thats with state farm...we were with i think sea safe b4 and it was double what we pay now


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am not going to say it is the lowest, because rates change frequently, but my Progressive policy for similar coverage, $41,000 boat value and $300K liability and some equipment coverage is $960 for 12 months. 

I would check it out if I were you. Sounds much cheaper than your current arrangement.



> *Clay-Doh (8/4/2008)*Got a little stickershock from Allstate today. $2,742.00 yearly premium for $300,000 liability, and $40,000 boat value.
> 
> More than my truck insurance!
> 
> Anybody know who generally has the lowest rates?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

clay just for shi!s and giggles i did a online quote from geico just now and it came back less than 700 bucks.......so there is plenty of options for ya!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thnax guys. I just called into another company for a qoute.

Didnt even think about State Farm. I have had my work comp and general liability thru them about 6 years ago...and there rates were good.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

clay doh

Looks like you may already have found your answer, but I just checked my Allstate policy and it was $602.85 for similar coverage.

Sounds like someone at Allstate didn't know how to quote it right. I went with Progressive for one year when Allstate wasn't writing policies, but have found them to be cheaper for me most of the time.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Clay, call Boat US, they have some pretty good deals, I'm paying around $600+ for $500K Liability and about the same hull value*


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

After the way ALLSTATE & STATE FARM treated our neighbors in Louisiana, why patronize them?


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Progressive is priced right and our dealings with them on claims have been incredible, during Ivan they were very easy and others were tooth and nail, fighting with customers on what they would cover.:usaflag


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Would insurance companies insureyour boat against Hurracaine/ storm demages?....I just called Geico and they say they won't insure anything if a hurracaine isin the gulf...any thoughts? (makes sense but hey!!!)


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

no insurance company will write any type policy if a named storm is in the gulf....(not that im aware of)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fishermon (8/28/2008)*Would insurance companies insureyour boat against Hurracaine/ storm demages


Yes they do. But you have to make sure to read the fine print. Most say that you have to take your boat out of the water and be a certain distance away from water for them to cover it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I second Progressive, been great for the last 5 years on my vehicles and boats.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, I'm currently with State Farm...The magic questions seems to be "in what waters are you going to fish this boat, sir?" We I said in the Gulf, I was then asked how far out. The wrong answer was "Oh most of the time I will be25 to 50 miles out." The quoted cost of insurance at that point almost doubled....BBob


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

just say the truth..


"i normally will end up around the pass"

and thats after youve been 50 miles of course...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay that sounds EXCESSIVE.....I won't argue w/ mine then!!! $46.00 a month....I don't remember them asking me where I was going to go w/ mine.... I have USAA but they use a sister insurance agency. I believe I have about 125K in liability but don't remember the other specifics:banghead Good luck searching:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx guys...I found a great rate!

I refuse to give any of my money to the cheating, lowlife, dishonest company called progressive.

They screwed worse than you can ever imagine when my Harley Fatboy was stolen when I rode to Chicago back in 98.

They will never recieve a penny from me.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

*Progressive Very easy to deal with.*


----------



## Aqua Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

I just went through this a couple of weeks ago. I got comparable quotes from several of the insurers and for my needs, found that Allstate was more expensive than Progressive which was more expensive than Geico which was more expensive than Boats US.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

nic247nite said:


> Progressive is priced right and our dealings with them on claims have been incredible, during Ivan they were very easy and others were tooth and nail, fighting with customers on what they would cover.:usaflag


Progressive's owners support Obama and his agenda.:whistling:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Burnt Drag said:


> Progressive's owners support Obama and his agenda.:whistling:


Progressive (PGR) is a publicly traded company. If you own shares in an index mutual fund you may well be one of the "owners" of Progressive 

Just sayin', & that said --- Progressive Chairman Peter Lewis does support a number of liberal/progressive causes. He is the largest shareholder in the company and built it up to what it is today, having taken it over from his father many years ago, but has not been CEO for many years now & is no longer involved in Progressive day-to-day operations.

If Progressive ever turns out to be the best insurance value for me I will not hesitate to switch to them, Mr Lewis politics notwithstanding. They just haven't thus far.

I've found Amica to be the best value for me on house/car insurance ... unfortunately they don't do boats.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got Boat US Coverage, and it was super cheap, and included free towing, and a free membership to the West marine


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I have Boat US too! and Coastal Cowboy is right on the money! Great value!


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Charter Lakes Marine Insurance

They did everything through email for me. I had some trouble with some carriers as they felt my boat was overpowered :whistling:.

Anyway my premium is under $600 with slightly lower coverage than what you are shipping for.

Do a search on the hull truth about this company. Many very satisfied customers. It is the go to company for the guys running high horsepower or multiple engines.


----------



## Aqua Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

Coastal Cowboy said:


> I've got Boat US Coverage, and it was super cheap, and included free towing, and a free membership to the West marine


When I looked, Boat US clearly had the lowest price coverage however, I reluctantly went with Progressive because of their relationship with USAA.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Progressive for all my toys. They have better definitions. Allstate and Statefarm insurance suck when you need to file a claim. Farm Bureau for homeowners and standard cars.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

BoatUS....Never needed them but have the insurance, tow coverage, etc.
And if you own, rent or "borrow" the boat, they cover you for towing according to their agreement.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

AndyS said:


> Progressive (PGR) is a publicly traded company. If you own shares in an index mutual fund you may well be one of the "owners" of Progressive
> 
> Just sayin', & that said --- Progressive Chairman Peter Lewis does support a number of liberal/progressive causes. He is the largest shareholder in the company and built it up to what it is today, having taken it over from his father many years ago, but has not been CEO for many years now & is no longer involved in Progressive day-to-day operations.


well said. wish we could save this for every time some other uninformed individual makes a comment like that.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! This is an old post got dug up. 4 years old to be exact! Well thanx everybody for still offering great advice, 4 years later! Now that's getting a question answered!


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

5 year bump...

Boat US increased my rate by ~$200 this year after switching underwriters. Anyone have another recommendation? I pulled a quote from USAA/Progressive that was moderately cheaper.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*After 35 years, Boat US dumped me to Geico*

Next month I will have had my Cal 46 for 35 years and been insured by Boat US at fair rates. I had a minor claim after a lightning strike 2001 and minor damage from Ivan 2004. 

All of a sudden the changed me to Geico at a $500 annual increase with NO explanation.

I will be shopping.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

uscmas412 said:


> 5 year bump...
> 
> Boat US increased my rate by ~$200 this year after switching underwriters. Anyone have another recommendation? I pulled a quote from USAA/Progressive that was moderately cheaper.


Charter Likes.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

So let's call this Boat US just switched to Geico and your rates are going up thread (5 years old and going strong...)

It's time to renew and BoatUs wanted ~+$150/year and another +$100 or so because I no longer have my boat in dry storage and at a slip at my house instead.

I'm digging back through this thread but it sounds like I need to call:
Charter Lakes
Progressive
....

Time to shop around. Jack me around and lose my business. Sounds like I'm not the only one.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

charter lakes is the one. I had progressive for years, then they started raising the rates without any claims. Switched to charter lakes for 2/3 the cost of before the rate increase.

After switch, hit a buoy had no issues with the claim


----------



## donjay1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

Strange, I just renewed my policy with Boat US/Geico. Dropped from $553 to $408???? Same coverage ,so they say. We'll see......


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got full coverage on a brand new 2016 Key West 219 through Charter Lakes for $577 a year. All of the below higher quotes were for less coverage than Charter Lakes.

Geico (both cars with them) = $710 

Boat US = $690

Progressive = $755

Allstate = never called me back

Liberty Mutual = $750


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I called Charter Lakes about my current boat and a couple I was looking at. Everyone came back at about 1% of the agreed upon value.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Allstate . I have my vehicles covered through them. I bought a brand new boat (50K) 6 months ago and put a policy on it through Allstate $380 a year. I took a boaters course on line and emailed them my completion certificate and they gave me another 10% off. I haven't really checked the details of the policy but I know it made The Santa Rosa Credit Union happy who is the lender.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I see you are starting more sh*t clay.........

Lol!!!!!


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Hangover said:


> So let's call this Boat US just switched to Geico and your rates are going up thread (5 years old and going strong...)
> 
> It's time to renew and BoatUs wanted ~+$150/year and another +$100 or so because I no longer have my boat in dry storage and at a slip at my house instead.
> 
> ...


WOW!!

Charter lakes was ~$460 vs Boat US/Gecko's $860. Well worth an email for a competitive quote.


----------

